# Kool Pup CC Dryer



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

At the Speciality show in West Palm I bought Mercedes this dryer. I used it this morning and I really like it. It is quiet and i love being able to adjust the air flow, Mercedes loves that I can adjust the air flow:thumbsup: overall I am very pleased. I was able to pick out a brush with the purchase, I did not have a slicker brush, I used the brush and really like it for her feet,ears and face. The dryer I was using before was also forced air and sounded like a shop vac and you could not adjust the air flow, overall I am very pleased. Anyone else have this dryer?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

elly said:


> At the Speciality show in West Palm I bought Mercedes this dryer. I used it this morning and I really like it. It is quiet and i love being able to adjust the air flow, Mercedes loves that I can adjust the air flow:thumbsup: overall I am very pleased. I was able to pick out a brush with the purchase, I did not have a slicker brush, I used the brush and really like it for her feet,ears and face. The dryer I was using before was also forced air and sounded like a shop vac and you could not adjust the air flow, overall I am very pleased. Anyone else have this dryer?


I think my groomer (who lives in my apt bldg) just got one at Westminster and she seems to like it. I usually bathe Tyler before she cuts him so she hasn't used it on him. I have the "Husband Pup Dry 101." Very economical but tends to be cantankerous. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not sure I'd recommend it. :smrofl:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Don't see a picture. Did I miss something?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd like to know more about it too. The one I have is just as you described your early one ... it is as loud as a shop vac, and I cannot adjust the flow. I need something else.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dog Dryer here is the dryer I bought at the show.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

*Yes, I too got my **Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dog Dryer** in Purple at a Dog show in December (* _used it 10- 12 times now_*)*
*and have had* *much success with it. The third arm they sell ( called Hold a Hose ) with it is also helpful as I can *
*keep the dryer running when I am **doing other things,(so as not to have to keep turning it on and off), only adjusting *
*the air flow. The room temperature **air that blows out of it is far better than using a **hot hair dryer. I do occasionally*
*at the end use a hand held dryer that I can have some light heat to instant **cool when I am drying the ends *
*of her ears. It is tricky at first to dry your dog when their **hair is long, but I **have gotten much better at it. You*
*have to hold down the hair so that it won't tangle and mat up. I too **picked out a matching purple brass pin *
*brush. This is **Doolittles main brush now as it is superior*
*to the 2 madden brushes I have (and still like). When drying DooLittle with this method I probably brush*
*her hair in the course of an hour 400 times less (just guessing). That has got to be better for her I feel.*











*This summer I am thinking about shortening DooLittles hair *
*and want to know how long it might take for her to get back to full length. I haven't done a search about that question yet.*

*I am thinking about cutting her hair the length of the Star Jones dog (Pinky) on the TV show Apprentice, or *
*similar to the 3 maltese at the top of the Spoiled Maltese web page we are on. The one pictured in the top far left.*

*yada yada yada---I think I am starting to hijack this thread....back on topic.*










*Elly I think you made a smart purchase, The other forced air dryers I compared couldn't compete price wise *
*as they were a little more for commercial use. Much larger louder and probably more efficient if I had a*
*grooming salon. The nozzle you get with this dryer is an excellent wide shape attachment. So what color Kool Pup did you get?*


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

DooLittle said:


> *Yes, I too got my **Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dog Dryer** in Purple at a Dog show in December (* _used it 10- 12 times now_*)*
> *and have had* *much success with it. The third arm they sell ( called Hold a Hose ) with it is also helpful as I can *
> *keep the dryer running when I am **doing other things,(so as not to have to keep turning it on and off), only adjusting *
> *the air flow. The room temperature **air that blows out of it is far better than using a **hot hair dryer. I do occasionally*
> ...


Pink!!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great I would love to get one but I don't think I can slip the price past him without notice. 
I'll have to put it one my wish list.


----------

